# Cowboy Hat Holder



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

I am a full on rookie so I was pretty happy when my first router project turned out okay thanks to the information I found on this site. 

I decided to make a couple of cowboy hat holders for my daughters for Xmas. I borrowed the tine design from hat holder plans found on the net then came up with my own base. I bought a pair of spurs and added them to give it some flash and serve as a coat hook. My first mortise and tenon joint turned out okay. I learned how to use my new router's plunge base making the mortise. Made the tenon using the table saw and the speed tenon method. Cut the tines out of pine using a jig saw and scroll saw. I first attempted to round off the tines free hand with a 3/8" half round bit which failed miserably. I ended up making a quick router table extension for my portable table saw which did the trick. I will work on adding a fence and better sawdust removal for my next project. Here is the final result.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jaime from near Peace River.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Jamie
Welcome to the router forum.
Nice job on the hat holder
Happy New Year


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Jaimie; welcome!
-Dan
Sunshine Coast, B.C.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Jamie.

A pretty quick learning curve with great result...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I know your girls just loved their hat holders.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job on the hat racks. I like the spur addition for coat hangers. I need to do something like that for all my hats. This would certainly help keep the brims from being flattened out.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job on the hat racks Jamie.


----------

